# Professional Support - Sussex/Surrey



## Loopyttc (Aug 4, 2013)

I think it's time for me to find someone professional to talk to about my infertility as I am finding it really difficult to cope at the moment. 

Can anyone suggest a life coach / therapist in the Surrey/Sussex area? I don't want to just get someone out of the yellow pages - I would like some suggestions from people who have had a good experience.

I'm at that stage when I just think it's never going to happen, and I am on the brink of tears all the time. I am finding that friends and family are a bit disinterested in talking about it all - it's been 4 years and I think they just don't want to talk about it anymore. Most friends now have children and we are THAT couple that can't have children. I'd like to talk to someone that can help booster my positivity and just be there to talk to without worrying that they are getting bored with me talking about infertility.


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi loopy ttc

Sorry I can't help but just wanted to say hi. I am on the surrey/Sussex border to and your post sounds just how I feel. Are you with a clinic at the moment as they may offer counselling for you or maybe your GP?  I tend to use this forum to chat about infertility and to get things off my chest.


----------



## Loopyttc (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Alotbsl - thanks for the reply. It's so difficult isn't it - the longer it goes on for the harder it is to deal with but at the same time I feel like everyone must be so bored with it being an issue. Friends and family have stopped asking how things are going and if I bring it up I feel like it's all I ever talk about.

The clinic does have a counselling service, so I suppose I could look into that - although it would be nice to get a reccomendation from someone. Years ago when I was having trouble at work, I saw a life coach/therapist and he was fabulous but he has moved abroad. 

I had a session with a hypnotherapist who basically just stood there and told me to imagine myself pregnant - I ended up being more upset than ever and it didn't really help with positivity!


----------

